# Is this a good deal?



## warrior1 (Sep 23, 2005)

07 585 on sale for $2,495. I am also considering a 595 ($3,695) but the price for the 585 is significantly less. What are your thoughts on the performance trade offs versus the reduced price for the 585? I have no plans on racing, however, I do ride 20 - 30 miles 5 days a week and often train with friends that are active racers.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Go with the 585, unless $$$ is no object!!!*

Based upon your use, the 585 should be more than enough bike, unless you have no budget. Take the savings and invest in a set of carbon rims.

You may still be able to find an 06' for a little cheaper as well check out B&L Bike and Sport's Ebay store. They are a reputable bike dealer in San Diego, CA that had a few 06' frames to get rid of. I picked up my 06' frame for $2,300 off of E-Bay back in August 06' and could not be happier.


----------

